# rocky river flows



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Why does the Rocky River discharge fluctuate at the same time every day during periods of dry weather?

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500


JM


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there a water treatment plant upstream from the gauge? 

Joel


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

as the water heats up during the day it comes closer to its vapor pressure and is thus less dense and flows faster which is measured with a flowmeter and indicated on the discharge graph. For the same reason (temperature), the water expands which is indicated by the corresponding fluctuations in gage height. 

Ha, just kidding, I have no freakin idea

maybe its waves of steelies coming in from the lake which slow down the flow because of the opposing force of their swimming action. AND, they are displacing water and causing the fluctuations in gage height....

I could go on and on


----------



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

Actually, I thought the fluctuations were do to all the guys fishing in the afternoon. They displace water, causing the gauge to go up.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

The gauge that measures flow is so far upstream, the measure has never been entirely accurate, plus i do believe it measures flow for only the west branch that heads over the roller damn way past the lagoon, thats why is records such a low reading. I do believe that are a few other factors but where the flow is recorded is pretty much unfishable for steelhead, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its from people. human activity. the storm sewers. illegal sanitary tie-ins, etc. all that water we use goes someplace. downstream.

at least thats what i THINK it is. i could be wrong.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

at only 5 cfm which is *WAY* low you are only seeing a fluctuation of 1 or 2 cfm.



> but where the flow is recorded is pretty much unfishable for steelhead


The guage is under the Ceder Point Road bridge much good fishing above that on both branches.

reo


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the all of the replies. I guess it's really an academic question, especially now that the river is rising and a fresh run is on its way in (I hope!).

JM


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

They Usedto Have A Video Of The River By The Nature Center Does Anyone Have That Link Or Did They Take That Down Too....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

i apologize i thought the flow gauge was closer to berea upstream, cedar point pools are a decent spot.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

the gauge is at cedar point,but its main flow is from eastbranch


----------

